# Is Manga Studio Debut 4 a good program for beginners?



## meowchi75 (Jan 15, 2013)

I want to learn how to create digital art, but most programs are out of my price range. (Abdobe Photoshop costs $80, which is too high for me)
I heard that Manga Studio Debut 4 is a great program for beginners and I wanted to know if that is true or not.
I find it the only program affordable for me, but is the program a waste of money?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 15, 2013)

If you're illustrating I find the GUI a bit clunky for beginners. Easy Paint Tool Sai or Fire Alpalca (free) http://firealpaca.com/

But this depends on what you're trying to do, make comics or just draw?


----------



## Taralack (Jan 15, 2013)

Paint Tool SAI is an excellent one, for about $64. There is a 31 day demo avaliable. http://www.systemax.jp/en/sai/
You can also get ArtRage for $50 via Steam. http://store.steampowered.com/app/100970/
FireAlpaca is very similar to SAI and is free. http://firealpaca.com/
GIMP is an open source Photoshop and is also free. http://www.gimp.org/

I honestly had not heard of Manga Studio Debut before this post.


----------



## Teal (Jan 15, 2013)

GIMP is free.

I have manga studio 4 pro and it's very hard to use at first.


----------



## Dark Razvan (Jan 15, 2013)

You can use Gimp, opencanvas 1.0, Mypaint (this one is really good) , they're all free and really great, if you're starting out you really don't need a fancy software, after all your skills will determine the art you'll be producing, not the software itself.
http://www.gimp.org/downloads/
http://wistinga.online.fr/opencanvas/
http://mypaint.intilinux.com/?page_id=6

http://www.davidrevoy.com/2-portfolio.html This guy is the prove that you can be ok with just opensource software even for professional work.

Also if you purchase some models of wacom tablet you can get photoshop elements and some other painting softwares free with your tablet (I got photoshop elements that way lol)

So if you're on a budget, why don't give those free softwares a try?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 16, 2013)

If you have Windows 7 you can run CS2 that's on Adobe's site. http://www.adobe.com/downloads/cs2_downloads/index.html
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?platform=Windows&product=39 - updates

Keep in mind you may have issues with it because it was made for older systems. 

I highly advise getting Photoshop individually instead of trying to install the entire creative suite as its is more of a headache on non modern systems.


----------



## Tiiria (Jan 18, 2013)

Manga Studio Debut 4 was actually my first drawing program. It was good to get used to the tablet, but really, SAI is way better. If I were to make comics, I'd definitely use Manga Studio for the panels and speech bubbles, but just for drawing, go with SAI.

I have photoshop as well, which I use for editing drawings after I'm finished.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 18, 2013)

What Tiiria said, it's a good idea to use multiple programs, depending on what you're doing.

But for drawing on its own, you really can't go wrong with SAI, it's great. Easy to use and can be used for a lot of different things. But if you're going into comics, running Manga studio or Photoshop afterwards so you can do e.g. the panels and speech bubbles is a good idea.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 18, 2013)

I also recommend Sketchbook Pro the full version for sketching. Pencil tool is one of the best ones for responsiveness.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I also recommend Sketchbook Pro the full version for sketching. Pencil tool is one of the best ones for responsiveness.



Sheeeiiiiit, I just had a look.

I oughta try it


----------

